# june 28 report



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Fished the Grano bridge last night from about 7:30 to 9:45. 1 fishy. Thats it. About a 8 lb nothern. Tried a bunch of different presentations, nothing was working for me. Some guys where having luck with the eyes, however it seemed all the eyes were caught in the same area of the bridge....and it wasn't the area i was in. Oh well. Maybe it's better out on the lake, but I don't have a boat


----------

